# Handicap access



## Mountainhigh (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey folks I need your help to help a friend.
My brother-in-law is looking for a handicap accessible area in Southeast Michigan to take his nephew squirrel hunting. Some place that might have trails good enough to push a wheelchair down to get him into the woods. I do most of my hunting in the northern part of the state so I am of no help to him.


----------



## Mountainhigh (Jan 11, 2007)

I did not make it clear in my first post, but he is looking for a state game area not private land. If you can help it would greatly appreciated. The only one I really know about is the Petersburg state game area.


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

They should be listed on the dnre website. Another idea would be check local gun club/ organizations, that may host handicap hunts! Goodluck!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mountainhigh (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks slabstar for posting reply. I was just at MDNR site on saturday 
They do list a few its just nice to hear from someone who has been there.


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

You might be able to push a wheelchair down the unpaved hiking/bicycle trails in Brighton Rec Area or Island Lake Rec Area.
http://www.michigandnr.com/Publications/PDFS/RecreationCamping/brighton_map.pdf
http://www.michigandnr.com/parksandtrails/Details.aspx?id=462&type=SPRK
Some sections of the paved trails in Island Lake may go through squirrel woods.
Good luck.


----------



## jasnooks (Jun 23, 2010)

Port Huron state game area. Theres a parking area almost directly across from Ruby cemetary. Theres a closed road to the left of the parking area that would be very easy to get the chair down. Only tricky part would be getting around the gate, but i'm sure it can be done. Theres also a trail that leads straight back out of the parking area. The trail is a little rougher than the road, but still passable. Both of these options might require lifting the chair and carrying the nephew a very short distance just at first to get around the railings. After that its smooth sailing. I live fairly close to there and would be wiling to help if its needed. I'll pm my phone number if you want it. Lemme know. I hope he's able to get out there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

